# Acana Puppy Large Breed



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a question, is this a good food for my bully? I know bullies aren't large breed but in the label it says for dogs over 25kg so I got this one, and my dog seems to be liking it a lot more than vitality (maybe cus it smells better and has a stronger aroma). But I'd like to know if it's good? My dog's sire is clearly a lot more than 25kg, maybe around 40-50kg. Here's a pic for reference.









My pup is now this big. Around 9kg or so...

























Another question, my pup licked some rat poison(the maid put the poison on sardines when I told her to wait as I was still feeding my pup and he wasn't caged yet), but he's ok now, it's been a week and he's normal and gaining weight. But, he seems to have some rash and sores, could it be from the rat poison?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't know about the poison what did your vet say?

A far as large breeds their joints are what the large breed food is good for. Usually for dogs who will be over 100lbs when they are fully grown. Most dog food companies recommend lower on their bags but its not needed. If its over 25kg that's what 50 lbs right? Seems like its a lower weight than usual. I would still go with regular not large breed but that just me.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pup does not look to be 110 lbs to me ( that is what 50kg is ).. Acana is great food but I would opt for regular puppy over the large breed. large breed refers to mastiff types and danes and dogs along those sizes, this is not a large breed dog.


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

ames said:


> I don't know about the poison what did your vet say?
> 
> A far as large breeds their joints are what the large breed food is good for. Usually for dogs who will be over 100lbs when they are fully grown. Most dog food companies recommend lower on their bags but its not needed. If its over 25kg that's what 50 lbs right? Seems like its a lower weight than usual. I would still go with regular not large breed but that just me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App





angelbaby said:


> pup does not look to be 110 lbs to me ( that is what 50kg is ).. Acana is great food but I would opt for regular puppy over the large breed. large breed refers to mastiff types and danes and dogs along those sizes, this is not a large breed dog.


I think acana only has puppy small breed and puppy large breed, so between the 2, it's safer to pick puppy large right? And yes 110lbs is 50kg, but the label says 25kg and above not 50kg.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My boy is allergic to grains so I feed him Acana Regionals Pacifica. It's the "regular" not large or small. They also have non grain free and a duck/chicken variety and beef.

Acana Regionals | Acana


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

ames said:


> My boy is allergic to grains so I feed him Acana Regionals Pacifica. It's the "regular" not large or small. They also have non grain free and a duck/chicken variety and beef.
> 
> Acana Regionals | Acana


Is that for puppies?

I just noticed that the Puppy and Junior is for dogs between 9-25kg. After this bag I'll switch to that. The main difference is 4% fat content and 0.1% calcium right? I hope that's not too much of a problem.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Any grain free food is All life stages


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I personally when feeding a high grade kibble ( like Acana, which is what we feed here ) don't worry about it being puppy food vs adult formula. Although we feed the grain free here so I guess as MSK mentioned that would be an all life stage anyways. No need for large breed though.


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

MSK said:


> Any grain free food is All life stages





angelbaby said:


> I personally when feeding a high grade kibble ( like Acana, which is what we feed here ) don't worry about it being puppy food vs adult formula. Although we feed the grain free here so I guess as MSK mentioned that would be an all life stage anyways. No need for large breed though.


What's the disadvantage of feeding large breed to a medium breed, I asked the breeder and the sire is like 70-80lbs.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Joint issues. Big dogs, like over 100-125 lbs will have joint issues so the food is designed with them in mind to slow the growth so their joints are not too painful. Also the kibbles size are bigger so they have more to chew.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

ames said:


> Joint issues. Big dogs, like over 100-125 lbs will have joint issues so the food is designed with them in mind to slow the growth so their joints are not too painful. Also the kibbles size are bigger so they have more to chew.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I mean what would be the disadvantage of feeding large breed formula To medium breeds? Like is there a bad effect?


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

my pup was 1st on acana wild prairie, and now on pacifica. Has anyone fed grasslands or ranchlands to a pup? I know they have a higher calcium %, but is that really a big deal for a pit pup that will probably be around 60lbs when adult?


----------

